# Pre Paid Debit Card



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there such a thing in Spain as a pre paid debit Mastercard whereby you can top up your card at a post office or shop?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not heard of one, but that doesnt mean it doesnt exist!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've looked at LOTS (!) of Spanish banking websites and never seen anything like this, sorry!


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

there is a cash passport you can get in the UK and top up online, we have used it a lot since getting here


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

uffington15 said:


> there is a cash passport you can get in the UK and top up online, we have used it a lot since getting here


caxtonfx is a good one in the uk, i swear by it for all my euro stuff including free transfers uk/spain and no charge on ryanair!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Is there such a thing in Spain as a pre paid debit Mastercard whereby you can top up your card at a post office or shop?


My understanding is that the Post Office offer a Pre-paid Currency Card - which they call their 'Travel Money Card' (available in Euros) that is accepted in all places that take Visa Electron, aswell as being able to be used in ATM's here in Spain.
- You can buy it online by transfering 50 Sterling into it, and top it up as you need. The downside is, I believe, that there is a 5% charge on all transactions.


----------

